# Colt



## OLD NAVY (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi,I have been looking at the proofhouse site trying to findout the year my colt doubleaction was made.I cannot make out heads nor tails howit works.Can someone tell me what year my old doubleaction colt revolver was made,thanks,navy
colt number- 601731


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't see any numbers that go along with yours. Here's a place to start your search.http://www.proofhouse.com/colt/index.html Good luck.


----------

